# Zero to 100 in seconds



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just came across this video from Austin, Tx. It depicts a suspect on the ground (at gunpoint?) and as officers surround to apprehend, he brandishes a gun and opens fire.

Luckily no officers were injured, and the suspect was killed. But this video is great to show how quickly things can get out of hand




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154699509336178


----------

